# Got a new Roubaix SL4 Sport



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

I got a new Roubaix SL4 Sport today.

It was snowing this morning so just whipped it around a bit.

Can anyone comment on my 50-tooth chainring? It doesn't look like any of the pics I see, although it does say FSA on it. It's supposed to come with FSA Gossamer Pro crankset (50/34). I can't find an FSA that looks like this anywhere.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/roubaix/roubaix-sl4-sport/106477


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

deapee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got a new Roubaix SL4 Sport today.


Looks great, I really like the red on black. Congrats!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats on the bike, nice choice. I hope you get many miles of smiles on it. FSA and other component manufacturers sometimes make parts specific for bike brands that you won't find elsewhere. They are typically similar to their lower end to mid tier products they sell on the market. My guess is that is what you have there. I would just ride it until it's worn out and then upgrade it down the road unless you are focused on a weight reduction or component upgrade project.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice looking bike, what RC is that?


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. It's the nitro Rustler. Flat blacked it with plasti dip -- holds up extremely well. And I added the cutout in the windshield for airflow. Only other mod was water-proofing the electronics inside. My son has an electric slash, so I had to get something to keep up with him. Nitro is way better -- you can literally run it all day. Any time we go out, the trip begins with both of us driving our RC's, and by the end, it's him with my nitro...

Edit: I do no maintenance to it other than emptying the tank after a run, squirting wd-40 in the intake, and cranking the engine for about 3 seconds...and regular cleaning of any junk or buildup.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

hi, your crank is a fsa gossamer pro abs bb386 evo. https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=155777;menu=1000,4,29
but yr chainring is definitly different.




deapee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got a new Roubaix SL4 Sport today.
> 
> ...


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

So I mean they specify the crank as being FSA Gossamer, but they don't really specify, exactly, the chainring -- I guess I shouldn't be worried?


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

well, guess there is no reason to be worried! just ride it.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

Well, it hit 50 degrees today and the sun was out -- so I headed out to my local loop.

Can't believe how quick this thing is up the hills. I'm coming off a 3+ month layoff from a fractured ankle and two torn ligaments so my cardio isn't back yet, but this thing can climb.

I've been working out at the gym on the stationary where I remember my old bike being, and for some reason this thing just spins like 2-3 "stationary bike levels" easier. It's night and day. Could be 25mm vs 32mm tires or the 13 pounds of weight the bike lost, or a combination. Didn't even need the small chainring.

I think my tires were a bit low too, haven't checked yet, but I'd bet they're at about 70 psi (sidewall calls for I think 100-110).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

deapee said:


> I think my tires were a bit low too, haven't checked yet, but I'd bet they're at about 70 psi (sidewall calls for I think 100-110).


Rather than follow the sidewall recommendations (possibly over-inflating your tires), I suggest using the chart linked below. 

Bicycle tire pressure calculator

Using a 45%/55% F/R weight distribution, the second (middle) chart is the most accurate, IME. Experiment a bit to see what works best for you. 

And, congrats on the new bike. Enjoy!


----------

